# Gopro



## HLO (Jul 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever use a gopro camera? If so how well do they work.


----------



## FishNFul (Apr 27, 2010)

i have a gopro hd first edition and i think its awesome. i use it with the kids when we do water sports with the waterproof housing on. I attach it to my racecar on the track and recently bought an ar15 rail attachment for hunting. Its a very well built camera of course it is a fisheye lens so you have that weird bowl look but i like that it catches more in the picture than a standard lens camera. Very portable and last a long time.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I was shooting a basketball tournament and a guy was doing video for one of the schools. Part of his arsenal was a gopro. He sat it under the basket against the base (underneath the padding). Said he got some great footage including four different guys running into the camera. I am lustng for one myself.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

Pretty cool little cameras that you can get into places/situations you couldn't normally get a camera. When I dive, I have one mounted to the top of my SLR housing. As for quality, they deliver about what you would expect in a lower end camera. They are surprisingly good when you are in good light. Quality degrades quite a bit when you get into low light situations.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I've used both of them*

I have a pair of the Hero-1 cameras used them single and in the 3-d housing. They work pretty good but the H2 is the way to go if you are going go-pro. I just bought the Relay XD1080 camera to go along with my others. I like the picture quality better and the 135 deg fov isn't so fish eye like. The H2 has a 120 fps mode in a binned 848x380 frame size. Perfect for making slo mo video. They all use the same sensor as far as I can tell. The modes are pretty much the same. Contour makes a nice Pov as well and its probably the least expensive of the lot. To use them in-car for R/C the Hero is too big and heavy. Replay is just right. Here is a video a buddy of mine and I made using 3 Hero's 2 H1's and one H2 and a little bit of Panasonic Tm700. Mostly Go-Pro about 90% of it.






Griz


----------

